# Lane Limited � Bulk #182 BLWB



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lane Limited - Bulk #182 BLWB*

Lane Limited - Bulk #182 BLWB
Tobacco description: _"Burley Light without a bite, a breakthrough in pipe tobaccos. Here`s a Burley blend without Burley's traditional bite and with Lane Limited`s fabulous aroma. This unique blend is not for the Cavendish smoker, but the person who likes Burley."_

















In The Tin/Pouch
This is a light brown tobacco that looks like some of the OTC burley blends, kind of a rough cut tobacco. It has the same vanilla smell as the other Lane tobaccos with the addition of a hint of chocolate. I can't make any kind of comment on the original moisture level because I have had this tobacco for about a month. I did find that the moisture level after a month in the bag was just about perfect for smoking, though since this is a bulk blend it is possible that the moisture content could vary from purchase to purchase. 

The Burn
I found that this tobacco lit easily, and like other burley blends I have had, it burned nicely with no relights necessary. Moisture was hit or miss, though I had fewer problems with it in a cob, I did find the need to occasionally run a pipe cleaner down the stem about halfway through the smoke. 

The Smoke
I find that this tobacco has the same flavor as the other Lane tobaccos I have had, it is a nice mild sweet vanilla flavor. This tobacco also has a bread/nut flavor from the burley which works perfectly with the vanilla to produce volumes of a mild pleasant smoke. The smoke itself is a thick and velvety smoke and it is true to its name, it has no bite. 

The Aroma
The best I can tell this tobacco has a pleasant aroma, somewhat of a mix between 1-Q and Prince Albert. It has a sweetness from the vanilla flavorings, yet the burley that gives it some backbone also make the smoke a bit pungent (for lack of a better term). Of course this is just the best I can tell from smelling the smoke as I smoke it, so I could be off on this. 

The Packaging, and Price
This is a bulk tobacco that is sold from jars at B&M shops all over the place, unfortunately it is probably not sold under the name that Lane gave it. I purchase almost all my tobacco online so I have no problem finding it, last time I bought it I got it from www.wvsmokshop.com and paid $1.89 for an ounce, though they also have it in 4, 8, 16, and 80 ounce bags for $6.39, $12.69, $24.99, and $124.95 respectively. www.smokingpipes.com sells it starting at $3.39 an ounce and www.pipesandcigars.com has it starting at $4.06 an ounce. 

The Bottom Line
At first I didn't like this tobacco, but after smoking a few bowls it really grew on me. I think the fact that it is only lightly flavored and the body of the burly comes through really makes it a nice tobacco, I may even try mixing some with some BCA, I think they would go nicely together. If you don't like the normal sticky cavendish tobaccos then give this a shot, It reminded me a bit of the OTC burley blends except it was a bit more mild. I think this is a nice cross of the Prince Albert/Carter Hall and the Captain Black/1-Q type tobaccos. It is a nice change of pace. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1-Q
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------

